# 9-1-11



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

how did everyone do the first day? we got 25 between the 3 of us.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

My buddies and I hunted a field that was divided by a channel into a north and south portion. We were in the south portion and another group was in the north portion. 
The north side kept firing and firing like crazy, and we weren't seeing the birds make it over to where we were. We assumed they were killing them all, pretty much.
There were 6 of them and 3 of us.....We fired maybe 60 shots between us 3 all day, and brought home 8 birds, 4 of which were mine. Out of the 60 shots, I fired 19, sitting in the middle of my two buddies.
We talked to the other guys and they had blasted about 200 rounds, and only got 6.
I realized, sitting the middle sucks, cause all the shots I had to take were a birds already juking from someone else shooting at them. Lol


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Went to Highlandtown with the girlfriend and 2 other friends. I shot 2 doves and a pigeon and fired a total of 17 shots. No one else in the group fired more than 7 times and no other doves. 

Went to Westbranch for the evening hunt and saw six doves took one shot and zero doves!

Not a good opener this year though, 25 between 3 guys isn't too bad. Congrats!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

3 guys =45 doves. Dog brought back 38 of them. Recovered every bird we shot and even found a bunch for some guys that were next to us that didn't have a dog( I think 6, so dog actually did 44) . We are keeping track of our shots this year. we averaged 4 shots per bird, I thought that was pretty good for the first day.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I hunted by myself, and brought home 15 birds with 61 shots. Took just less than 2 hours. 

Andrew


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

Our first day was in aep behind windy hill the action was slow birds not flying with the rain at day break ended up with 10

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

